
Teach Programming in Africa - erkken
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m an engineer in Mechatronics and have been working as a Software Engineer for about 5 years. Lately I have got the desire to go out and teach others and do it in countries where I could make a difference, and I am looking for Africa especially.<p>Do anyone of you have experience from that? Did you go through any organization, government funded projects, schools or similar?<p>Would like to hear your experiences!
======
habitualcritic
I had a phenomenal experience building a raspberry pi lab in a secondary
school in the soweto-kayole slum on the outskirts of Nairobi. We spent 6 weeks
training academic facilitators to maintain equipment and enrolling students in
programming courses through Khan Academy, Code Academy, and other online
platforms. The hardest part was teaching young adults that have never
consistently used a computer how to use a keyboard and mouse. Also, how to
navigate a desktop environment. It's been successful and we have seen a few
programmers come out of the school with marketable skill. Students usually
leave to search for a hustle to get food and clean water.

Kenyan culture and programming appeared to be oil and water for a lot of
students and some teachers. They are incredibly relational and always run into
to friends and family on the way to important meetings. Sometimes forgetting
to show up completely because they were hanging out. We called it "Kenya
Time". All the clocks ran on Kenyan Time. I had teachers get upset at me
because they showed up 4 hours late to a meeting and I wasn't there.

The teachers and students that got the importance of deadlines, methodical
approaches, and being on-time excelled and usually came out of the slum with a
decent little programming gig.

------
jkuria
Get in touch: jkuria gmail. I can connect you with people who are already
involved in this.

------
africa-toto
Good luck! Will be following this thread

